# thougths on an '05 800 outty?



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I have the opportunity to grab a super clean '05 800 outty for pretty cheap. A neighbor of my parents bought it brand new and soley used it as a hunting bike. The guy is anal rententive about keeping his stuff in great condition and I know the bike was never abused. He decide to get a new SxS and another neighbor gave him whatever "wholesale trade-in book value" was, as that's what the dealer was going to give him for it off sticker price on a new Commander(which they told him he could get a better deal on just buying out-right). I don't have the exact number yet, but I'm fairly certain it wasn't over a few grand. 

New owner/other neighbor hasn't even taken it out yet, and isn't planning to keep it as he's a Honda guy and is happy with his basically stock rincon. - I can buy it for right around what he gave, or possibly just trade my tree-hundard for it, so thinking about grabbing it while still trading my harley for the rhino & grizzly, then offing the grizzly to keep the outty. 




All that story aside, I don't know a whole lot about Can-ams in general, even less about the pre '08ish bikes. How are they power and reliability wise? I've read that the front diff/locker isn't that great? Are the weaknesses upgradable easily enough(prop shafts, etc)? Is it going to be any/enough better than a mildly modded 660 to warrant ending up roughly $1k-1500 more into it? 

With either bike, it will be going on s/w law2's, good clutching(machining + weights/springs to suite), powerwise likely just a pipe/filter/tuning, rad up on the rack, and snorkels. In the future with either I will likely do a custom 3-4" lift with Turner axles. 

Thanks guys,
- Jp


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Weren't those the ones with frame & seal issues?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response - 

I'm sure it's one with the frame issue, as they only addressed that in the past 3-4 years. - That said I'm also sure it's not yet hurt and metal fab is not an issue for me. 

Not sure on the seals, or any specific ones that were problems. 

Mostly just curious how strong it is power wise and how well the main drivetrain components can handle being beat on. Misc seals/bearings/cvs are kinda part of the game with any mud bike that gets rode hard, but if they're a constant problem it'd be good to know ahead of time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I know some of the older ones had problems with that seal behind the clutches letting water/mud into the motor... At least I think that's what it was. But replacing it w/ a new one solved the problem from what I remember.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks again! 


Any one else?


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Belt box selas, Water pump issues were common.. No worries on frame as you just need a set of skids or frame mod.. 

Might call the dealer with VIN.. they didnt make a 800 till 06


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

from what i understand 07 and lower have bad electical problems.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. - I'd imagine that it must be an '06 then, as I'm certain it's an 800 and was bought new from the dealer by the first guy. 

I've also found a really clean '05 750 BF in camo that I can buy for $3k. A friend of a friend had it while he lived in Georgia as his hunting bike, it's been sitting for 8ish months since he moved down here to FL and he wants to get it out of his way. 


Debating right now between those two or just keeping with the 660 grizz.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Dads had his for 4 years now and only maintenance hes had to do is change a trailing arm bushing and change the fluids. Never had an electrical problem just dielectric grease em..just as any mud bike. Outty's and rene's are pretty much the same bike just different plastics and a few changes.


----------

